# Sleeping in coach/LSL coach seating



## kendoggbyrd

I can't afford a Bedroom this time around to my trip to NYC so I was going with coach.

But I've heard horror stories of rude people on their cell phones in the middle of the night, its too cold in coach, and too crowded, the seats on the trains are too uncomfortable, etc.

Can someone who has rode in coach please school me on a typical overnight trip in coach?


----------



## Maglev

I took a cross-country trip in coach when I was a teenager, and recently rode the overnight train from Washington to Boston. If you are sensitive to noise, lights, and physical discomfort, you will not have a good trip sitting up in coach overnight.

I find the temperatures on Amtrak to be generally comfortable. It is a good idea to dress with layers so that one may adapt to the surrounding temperature.


----------



## tomfuller

If this is the Lake Shore Limited, pay the extra to ride in Business Class which is in the front section of the Cafe car. The seats are more comfortable and is in a 2+1 arrangement. You are less likely to have anyone talking on a cellphone. In the past 16 years I have slept many thousands of miles in coach. I carry a pillowcase in my carry on. If it is warm enough, I stuff my coat in the pillowcase to use as a pillow..

Last May, my wife and I rode Business Class from Chicago to Erie and Erie back to Chicago about 10 days later. I used my CPAP both ways and slept pretty well.


----------



## KmH

I sleep good enough in coach that I'm sufficiently rested the next day, even if I have a seatmate overnight.

I think a large part of it has to do with a person's attitude. Many convince themselves in advance there is no way sleeping in coach could work.

My last train trip I slept 2 consecutive nights in coach, had a Roomette for 1 night, and then slept 2 more consecutive nights in coach.

I had a neck pillow and a travel blanket with me and both definitely helped.

I've slept in way less comfortable circumstances from time to time. Like sitting to sleep on a narrow rock ledge 1800 feet up a cliff in Yosemite Valley during a snowstorm.

For warmth we each had a bivouac bag, a down jacket w/hood, and wool mittens.

You just tie an anchored rope around your waist so you don't fall to your death if somehow you fall off the ledge

I've never had trouble with people on their cell phones

No doubt, I sleep better in a sleeper.


----------



## zepherdude

My sleep has been hit and miss. I take a pillow and small bankie. The seats are not that bad and have a good foot rest. One eventually falls asleep out of pure fatigue.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Out of dozens of trips I cannot recall sleeping soundly in Amtrak coach even one single time. When I was a child I was too excited to sleep and as an adult I'm too uncomfortable to sleep.


----------



## SarahZ

If I can’t get/afford a room for a trip involving an overnight, I fly.

Coach is perfectly fine for day trips.


----------



## Rail Freak

SarahZ said:


> If I can’t get/afford a room for a trip involving an overnight, I fly.
> 
> Coach is perfectly fine for day trips.


DITTO!!!


----------



## Lonestar648

I used to travel overnight sometimes in Coach, but my body can not tolerate over night coach anymore. As a light sleeper, I brought something to cover my eyes, a sweatshirt for night since it seems to be colder at night ( I prefer colder to being too warm, one can always add clothes, but sweating makes the trip miserable). I have noise cancelling headphones I use to block sounds whether in coach or flying. I also brought comfortable foot wear for night, seems you are more comfortable that way.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

I have traveled overnight in Coach before, and I would only do it if it's a single overnight. Otherwise, I would get a seat in Business Class or get a room (depending on what is available on a given train and what I can afford at the time).

Last year, Silver Meteor RVR to ORL, then Silver Star ORL to RVR.


----------



## Sauve850

I would not ride a train if I had to overnight in a coach car.


----------



## Dakota 400

I have traveled overnight in Coach many years ago. I survived. Did I sleep? No. I dozed. But, then, at my age then, that was OK.

Would I do it now as a Senior Citizen? Not unless I had to do so and had no other choice.


----------



## bratkinson

For me, the key to sleeping in coach is to not let my pillow/arm/shoulder 'slide down the gap' between the arm rest and the wall of the car. I've learned to keep a couple of inflatable pillows I found on Amazon and stuff them down. The gap is noticeably wider in 2/1 business class seating (4-5" as I recall), so it takes even more inflatables. Then I have something 'solid' that my 'real' pillow (a roll-up, compressible one I found on Amazon) or my coat or anything else that works. Using a winter coat as a blanket in the winter works well, otherwise, I have a compressible roll up blanket, too. Obviously, getting an entire seat to oneself works great as I can spread out a bit more.

It also pays to have a piece of 'thin' card board or card stock and some tape to block off one or more overhead aisle lights from blinding you while trying to sleep.

But like Dakota 400 above, now that I've reached my 'golden years', I'll only ride overnight coach when I have to, such as riding train 66/67 or being 'reaccomodated' due to late arrival in Chicago from the western trains and only coach is available.


----------



## caravanman

My most recent visit to America was to celebrate my 65th birthday. I traveled around by Amtrak, sleeping in coach seats, or sometimes in the lounge. Like any situation, you may get an inconsiderate passenger nearby, or you may not. I don't sleep well sitting up anywhere, but I know that, and coach fare is what allows me to continue to travel by train. Most folk manage a few hours of sleep, some sleep well, some not at all.

To travel in coach for such a low fare, and then to moan about not having a bed of your own is just plain silly, in my opinion.

One persons "horror story" is the next persons mini adventure...

If you can view it as a mobile refugee camp, then your experiences will be better than anticipated, mostly!

Ed.


----------



## KmH

caravanman said:


> If you can view it as a mobile refugee camp, then your experiences will be better than anticipated, mostly!
> 
> Ed.


You made me laugh out loud Ed.


----------



## AcrossTheOcean

I have never traveled Amtrak, but I have done many overnight transatlantic flights in coach. My tips for sleeping while sitting up on a plane/train are:


If feasible depending on your departure time, get plenty of exercise the day you board. If you are physically tired, you are more likely to fall asleep.
Have something to block sound. I usually put in ear buds and listen to a playlist of music I consider calming.
Have something to block light. I always bring a bandana with me (my abbreviated version of a Hitchhiker's Towel) and make it into a blindfold.
Don't pressure yourself to fall asleep. Be okay with "resting with your eyes closed." 
That usually gets me enough rest/sleep that I am at least able to function the day we land.


----------



## Lonestar648

Whether in the Sleeper or Coach at night, I take Melatonin to help me fall sleep. I like this natural OTC med for trips when many times it is hard to sleep.


----------



## nshvlcat

Lonestar648 said:


> Whether in the Sleeper or Coach at night, I take Melatonin to help me fall sleep. I like this natural OTC med for trips when many times it is hard to sleep.


Lonestar's suggestion is excellent. I ocassionally take a 5 mg tab of Melatonin for those sleepless nights. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Dakota 400

AcrossTheOcean said:


> I have never traveled Amtrak, but I have done many overnight transatlantic flights in coach. My tips for sleeping while sitting up on a plane/train are:
> 
> 
> If feasible depending on your departure time, get plenty of exercise the day you board. If you are physically tired, you are more likely to fall asleep.
> Have something to block sound. I usually put in ear buds and listen to a playlist of music I consider calming.
> Have something to block light. I always bring a bandana with me (my abbreviated version of a Hitchhiker's Towel) and make it into a blindfold.
> Don't pressure yourself to fall asleep. Be okay with "resting with your eyes closed."
> That usually gets me enough rest/sleep that I am at least able to function the day we land.



I also find your #4 to be effective for me. That is what I try to do: rest with eyes closed. Sometimes, it works!


----------



## KmH

Melatonin being given to children without parents knowledge at a child care facility was recently in the news.

That caused me to find out more about OTC melatonin.

Over the counter melatonin is available in both _synthetic_ or so called _natural_ form.

The label on the pill bottle should list the type. If it doesn't, ask the pharmacist to be sure.

Why?

'Natural' melatonin is made from the pineal gland of animals that could harbor a virus, so 'natural' melatonin is not recommended by most doctors.

Melatonin in pill form doesn't function like your body’s naturally produced melatonin.

It affects the brain in a burst and rapidly leaves the system, instead of the slow build up and slow build-down through the night provided by your body’s naturally produced.

According to research conducted at MIT, melatonin dosage should be 0.3-1.0 mg.

Most of the many OTC forms are quite high doses and there is some evidence that the OTC melatonin high doses are less effective.

In Europe, melatonin at very high doses has been used as a contraceptive.


----------



## GBNorman

The only way I'd be "caught in a Coach" after bedtime would be if my Sleeper was Bad Ordered and set out enroute - wouldn't have too much of a choice in that case.

"No dough? No go".


----------



## kendawgbyrd

tomfuller said:


> If this is the Lake Shore Limited, pay the extra to ride in Business Class which is in the front section of the Cafe car. The seats are more comfortable and is in a 2+1 arrangement. You are less likely to have anyone talking on a cellphone. In the past 16 years I have slept many thousands of miles in coach. I carry a pillowcase in my carry on. If it is warm enough, I stuff my coat in the pillowcase to use as a pillow..
> 
> Last May, my wife and I rode Business Class from Chicago to Erie and Erie back to Chicago about 10 days later. I used my CPAP both ways and slept pretty well.


What is a 2+1 arrangement? Are there single seats in Business Class on that train? Is that what you mean?


----------



## bratkinson

kendawgbyrd said:


> What is a 2+1 arrangement? Are there single seats in Business Class on that train? Is that what you mean?


Standard coach seating is 2+2...2 seats on each side of the aisle. 2+1 is used in business class cars that are 1/2 cafe, eg, 6 rows of 3 seats in each row (most NEC B/C cars are a full Amfleet I car with 2+2 seating and more legroom than coach). I'm sitting in the LSL business class car as I write this. The CSX dispatcher has decided to hold us at Worcester for some undisclosed reason.


----------



## Midsteel

Cheap help-buy an eye shade at Wal-Mart. Your eylids don't do a good job. The eye shade really helps me in the coachs.


----------



## cpotisch

Are you taking the Capitol Limited, Lake Shore Limited, or Cardinal?


----------



## kendawgbyrd

Can you sit where you want in coach or must you wait for the attendant to sit you?

I'm getting advice that if you want a chance at 2 seats together you should head to the last coach car on the train.


----------



## Lonestar648

if the Coaches are really crowded the Attendant most likely will assign seats. It can also depend on where you board and where you will be getting off.


----------



## PVD

Are you boarding the Boston or NY section at its origin? If you are boarding at an origin you can ask for a Red Cap to "pre-board" you, I do this at NYP pretty often. A small gratuity gets me choice of seating (car may be specific to destination)....


----------



## PerRock

It really depends on where you are boarding & how full the train is.

If the train is more on the empty side & you are boarding during the day, than chances are you'll get to pick your seat. Once on board if a seat opens up in your car you can request to move to it.

peter


----------



## kendawgbyrd

Lonestar648 said:


> if the Coaches are really crowded the Attendant most likely will assign seats. It can also depend on where you board and where you will be getting off.





Lonestar648 said:


> if the Coaches are really crowded the Attendant most likely will assign seats. It can also depend on where you board and where you will be getting off.


I'm boarding at the Chicago Union Station so that's the start of the line. The end is Penn Station NYC.


----------



## kendawgbyrd

PerRock said:


> It really depends on where you are boarding & how full the train is.
> 
> If the train is more on the empty side & you are boarding during the day, than chances are you'll get to pick your seat. Once on board if a seat opens up in your car you can request to move to it.
> 
> peter


Boarding at Chicago Union Station but the train leaves at 9:30 at night. Gets into NYC at 6:23pm next day.


----------



## PVD

Are you arriving in Chicago by train and connecting, or is that your origin? I have only boarded in Chicago from/to a sleeper, so I boarded from the lounge, that is a bit different, but if you are connecting from a sleeper or BC in Chicago you would have lounge access also. If you have any mobility limitation or a bunch of carry on, you may wish to use a golf cart red cap, the walk can be long.....


----------



## the_traveler

If boarding a long distance train at the origin (as you are doing), most times you can chose your own seat. Another points enroute, you may or may not be assigned a seat. Corridor trains do not have coach attendants, so you chose your own seats.


----------



## cpotisch

I would be very surprised if you couldn't pre-board in Chicago. And even if you can't, car attendants almost always try to seat groups together, so I really wouldn't worry. Have a great trip!


----------



## Lonestar648

Boarding in Chicago, the Conductors will want to passengers organized by overnight stops in a car, NY Penn in a car, and those going on the Boston section. Once on the Conductor will place a stub for each of you above your seats showing your destination. Those boarding after you at other stations, especially at night may be assigned seats.


----------



## PVD

Since the Boston and NY sections split at Albany (at least until the yet to be determined Summer change to accommodate work approaching NYP) getting the Boston section passengers into those cars that go East across Mass, and those going South towards NYC into that section makes total sense. It minimizes the disruptions along the way.


----------



## dlagrua

One on A/T trip a few years back there was a couple with sheets blankets, a few clips and pillows that actually made their coach seats into a cubicle. The seats recline and with a bit of isolation they slept fine. While it has been many years, I use to sleep in coach on aircraft and on trains. If you have trouble sleeping an over the counter sleep aid called Unisom Sleep tabs (dioxylmine succinate) usually does the trick. Most people on the A/T ride in coach and sleep well. Much depends on your mental attitude. .


----------



## kendawgbyrd

cpotisch said:


> Are you taking the Capitol Limited, Lake Shore Limited, or Cardinal?


Lake Shore Limited


----------



## cpotisch

kendawgbyrd said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking the Capitol Limited, Lake Shore Limited, or Cardinal?
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Shore Limited
Click to expand...

Ok. So you will not be in ‘bedroom 11 on the lower level of a Superliner’. You are booked for roomette 11 on a Viewliner (single level). The layout is VERY different from that of a Superliner, so I highly recommend calling or checking the Amtrak site for info.


----------



## Lonestar648

Room 11 on the VL Sleeper is at the rear of the car next to the SCA room and near the coffee station. The Bedrooms and the H room are at the other end of the car.


----------



## kendawgbyrd

cpotisch said:


> kendawgbyrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking the Capitol Limited, Lake Shore Limited, or Cardinal?
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Shore Limited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So you will not be in ‘bedroom 11 on the lower level of a Superliner’. You are booked for roomette 11 on a Viewliner (single level). The layout is VERY different from that of a Superliner, so I highly recommend calling or checking the Amtrak site for info.
Click to expand...

I'm in coach. I don't have the money for a bedroom.

I'm asking about the coach layout on a viewliner train, the behaviour of people in coach, are the seats good to sleep in, etc.


----------



## PVD

LSL normally uses AM-2 coaches. They are pretty generous in room and recline, not everyone sleeps well in a chair regardless, so you will hear many different opinions on the subject. The only one that matters is yours. Passenger behavior varies widely by time of year and day of week, vacation, spring break, holidays, and weekends you get more families, students, and others who may tend to be a bit "livelier" I take a roomette, but travel the lake a couple of times every year, and walk the train at least once at night to keep the blood circulating, it has been pretty calm on my trips. Eye shades, pillow and light blanket come in handy.


----------



## cpotisch

kendawgbyrd said:


> I'm in coach. I don't have the money for a bedroom.I'm asking about the coach layout on a viewliner train, the behaviour of people in coach, are the seats good to sleep in, etc.


My bad. I got this confused with your other topic "Superliner bedroom 011".


----------



## zephyr17

Amfleet IIs have the same seats and seat pitch as Superliner coaches. They recline a long way and have plentiful leg room. My only real complaint about those seats is the lack of an armrest to divide the space between you and your seat mate. Passenger behavior varies fairly widely but most conductors will try to keep things quiet in the coaches at night.


----------



## Gord M

I usually can't sleep in coach but the toilets on my sleeper froze up on the LSL on one of my winter trips and they kicked us out of the sleeper and put us in business class. I was able to sleep a bit in a business class seat that seemed more comfortable and spacious than coach. If it's not a lot more money for you, I'd recommend it.


----------

